# Known issues with the new Beetle



## PPD3195 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Gang,

Just picked my car up from service as they had it all day working on a laundry list of little things. A few points I thought you all might want to know.

Windows - They've been discussed on these and other forums. VW told my dealer it's a known issue but they don't have a solution yet.

Wind Noise - Another known issue with no solution yet.

Back passenger seat - Mine is hit or miss on if it will fold down at any given time. He tried the other one on the lot and it did the exact same thing. He's waiting to hear back from VW on that one.

Also, just fyi if you want to buy that armrest...they're dealer to dealer, not from a parts warehouse, so they have to get another dealer to give theirs up. Or they have to order it with international freight right from the Mexico plant.

I think that's it. They said they fixed my bad speaker, but didn't


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Good info. Keep us posted, PPD3195.

Bill


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

Just got a call back from the dealer about my wife's Launch Beetle. I took it in last week for a list of issues.

1. Windows not rolling up after closing doors.
2. Passenger window switch fell back into the door card
3. Fog lights come on and off when they want
4. Cloudiness in the paint

They had the car for 8 hours and fixed 1 issue, the Window switch. So the dealer called this morning and sid they needed the beetle on the 24th, they have an engineer from vw coming in to fix the problem with the window.

We will see what happens....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Sinc VW has 'specialists' that handle ' individual specific tasks ', I'm sure you'll have to
wait for three of them to address all three of your problem areas. If you're lucky they
should arrive in Puebla no longer than 4 months apart (Jan., May, September) with your car
being problem free sometime shortly thereafter . This will insure that the last of the three will
be back in Germany in time for Oktoberfest.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your trouble with windows, window switches, etc...

Just when I thought we've left the memories of shoddy, Mickey Mouse window mechanisms of the Mk4 cars, VW pulls a fresh one out of the hat. 

:facepalm:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

So far I've had issues with: 

Windows going back down after I try to roll them up, takes a couple tries sometimes & Squeaky/Springy noise coming from instrument cluster. If I push on the glass(or whatever it is) the noise stops.


----------



## Turbo Launch (Dec 24, 2011)

*Windows and Cabin Noise Unsatisfactory*



vdub10golf said:


> So far I've had issues with:
> 
> Windows going back down after I try to roll them up, takes a couple tries sometimes & Squeaky/Springy noise coming from instrument cluster. If I push on the glass(or whatever it is) the noise stops.


I have to push up on the area just above the steering column where the flimsy material is. It only goes away temporarily. It sounds like electrical shorting but it's probably some wires or plastic. 

The headliner is starting to crackle like popcorn too, you have to push up on the area above your head or pull down on the sunglass space to get it to stop. Very annoying.

The windows are still jacked up. It stopped for a week or so but is back and it won’t close all the way when I close the door. When the rain hits this week I'll have to take a roll of tape with me or find another means of transportation.

My worst noise is the rear hatch. I have a rag in between the window and plastic and two expanding ear plugs in cracks where the plastic meat the metal. The noise created from this area get my blood to boil and I feel like driving the car into a ditch. The radio won’t even drown it out. 

I took the car to a dealer in Temple, Tx and they claim to have fix there but here it is a month later and the windows is still jacked and the noise is worse. I'm going to find a different dealer, a bigger one I guess who has dealt with more extensive repairs on new vehicles.


----------



## Turbo Launch (Dec 24, 2011)

*Point of Contact info for the Windows?*

Do you have any info that might help my local dealer get a hold of the right person regarding the windows?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm sure everyone has been told the same thing, but a friend of mine is a VW rep who advised me the build delay is a direct result of the above problems, and VW felt it needed to realign the build process with the beetle and improve it's fit & finish department. It's good in a way because the newer cars should be a huge improvement, but it sucks if you already own one.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My instrument panel is squeaking too. I need to take it in but was waiting for something else to break.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

My only issues are windows backing down, and front wind noise, 
Already chipped front paint on long trip, paint seems not very thick.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Problem Free - almost*

Hi gang,

Have a white, 2012 Beetle Launch.
Had the dealer install:
aftermarket sunroof, OEM navigation, monster matts, mud flaps, graphics, and rock shield
Local company did the tint on windows.
Only problem is the guy hired by 3-M to do the graphics didn't do the best job, so they are going to redo one of stripes.
Only wish is a stick was available, but the car is a blast to drive.
The salesman told me that they couldn't get the rear end to slide with the 19" rubber... so I took him for a test drive and showed him how it's done! Wicked fun!:laugh:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Steamboat said:


> The salesman told me that they couldn't get the rear end to slide with the 19" rubber... so I took him for a test drive and showed him how it's done! Wicked fun!:laugh:


So what did u do - use the hand brake trick?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I had all of my issues checked out...they fixed the instrument cluster noise and most of the wind noise issues, but there's still a tiny bit. I've had them look at the window issues twice but they're still messed up.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> So what did u do - use the hand brake trick?


No, it is more a matter of approach. Enter fast, brake before apex, then accelerate. Cutting the corner right is also very important. If you feel your in trouble with a front wheel drive car, don't let up on the gas, hold even or accelerate and pull through.

I am very familiar with the corner in question. Not something I would have done with an unfamiliar road. On ramps and exit ramps are where I have a lot of fun. Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXvC2sPjLMo&list=PL281A1A0810F2D6DE&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I just noticed another issue after a couple of fill-ups. Mileage isn't great. Computer said I had 405 miles to go directly after filling up last week, drove 0.2 Miles (From the pump to turn on the street) and that number fell to 380 and the needle fell 1/8 from "full." Set my trip before leaving, and yesterday when I got close to empty, I only managed to get 290 miles on the whole tank. :thumbdown: 

I took pics of the 0.0 and 0.2 1/8 tank difference, on top of the mileage I had when filling up yesterday. I'll come back and edit this with pictures later. Anyone else having this issue? 

edit: here are some pics to show what I mean... 
Directly after filling up: Shows I have 405 miles: 
 

Barely after taking off (0.2 miles) Needle drops and number falls to 385 miles... 
 

A few days later it's empty and the trip only shows I went 284.4 miles.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

That may be the top range but you may not have filled the tank up completely - sometimes pumps stop a whole 2-3 gallons before completely full so as to prevent overflow. 

Try filling it all the way to the top and then see how far you get.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

I had to have the fuel sender replaced a couple weeks ago... The gas gauge often didn't register as "full" and the mileage numbers were crap. I haven't driven the car a whole lot since I had it replaced, but I know that at least the gauge is working properly now - not sure about the mileage numbers yet!!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I got low 20s MPG when my '01 NB was new so the 2.0T should be about the same, +/- 2 miles. It takes a few thousand miles for the engine to break-in. 

BTW, for accuracy always calculate your gas mileage manually. Reset trip counter with a full tank, divide Miles/Gallons at next refill... repeat and get a trend. 2.0T with DSG should get 25-26MPG for 50/50 hwy/city driving and a bit more with manual.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Today is 4 month anniversary*

I calculate MPG the old fashion way by hand, here is after 4months and 2182 miles. The highest MPG is mainly highway driving at 65-70MPH. All the rest is a combination of highway and street driving. 2.0 Black Turbo Launch Edition. 

KNEWBUG


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've got about 3K miles on my Beetle now. I'm still getting an average of 25 mpg.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

I took pics of the 0.0 and 0.2 1/8 tank difference, on top of the mileage I had when filling up yesterday. I'll come back and edit this with pictures later. Anyone else having this issue? 

edit: here are some pics to show what I mean... 
Directly after filling up: Shows I have 405 miles: 
 

Barely after taking off (0.2 miles) Needle drops and number falls to 385 miles... 
 

I have been getting between *25* and *30mpg*, depending on how I drive. 
My main problem is getting a full tank in: seems no matter how I fill it, it is always 1/16th to 1/8th from full. 
Clay


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

27 average MPG here in 50/50 city/highway driving. 

Bill


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Clay - I've had that same issue a couple times. Where I know I filled that tank up as much is it could go, but the gauge didn't read so.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

sonic_va said:


> Clay - I've had that same issue a couple times. Where I know I filled that tank up as much is it could go, but the gauge didn't read so.


 Same here. Sometimes it will go to the full line and drop after a few minutes, other times it will just stay at 1/16 or 1/8 off the full line. Annoys me! 

Mine is at the dealer for the second time now for the driver window, was finally able to get it in. They are replacing the regulator....we will see how that goes. I am not optimistic.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Gas gauge*



sonic_va said:


> Clay - I've had that same issue a couple times. Where I know I filled that tank up as much is it could go, but the gauge didn't read so.


 Talked to dealer about gas gauge never being at full. He said it is an issue with all VWs. They fix it by filling tank and then recalibrating gauge. Having it done tomorrow. Will let you know if it works.:wave:


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

Under my name it says "semi". Is that a sexual reference, or do they know I have a CDL license?


----------



## MassimoMN (Feb 6, 2012)

*Oem nav*

Can you give me a few details on what it would take to install a NAV on my 2012 Launch?

What is the total cost?

Thanks!


----------



## linewar (Feb 6, 2012)

*Grinding from front left*

Hi all, new to the forum and this is my first post. First VW as well.

I got a 2012 Beetle on 1/23/12 and it's already in the shop. Dealer has been good so far. I too have noticed the quirk with the windows not always wanting to go up when you pull the switch up for auto-up, but figured it was a safety feature of some kind or another. 

I put mine in the shop for a grinding sound from the front left. (driver's side, in the US) It only happens when turning right and accelerating. I can turn right with it in neutral or coasting in gear, and it won't make the noise. press the gas and there it is. Speed doesn't matter. The service writer said on Saturday that the rain meant they couldn't identify the source of the noise, so I picked up a loaner 2012 Golf with the same engine/ transmission as my Beetle. Now I'm wondering if I shouldn't have gotten the Golf to begin with. . . :facepalm:

anyway, I love the way the car handles and all the standard features of the base model, (mine has ZERO options, it is base-base) but the sound is weird. It's like a caliper dragging - smooth metal-on-metal, but the sound only coming under load makes me wonder if maybe it's the left-front drive axle. I hate to think of a fault in such a critical part on a brand new vehicle.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, MassimoMN and linewar.

Bill


----------



## linewar (Feb 6, 2012)

So the service writer at the VW dealer emails me yesterday and says that the tech "thinks" it's the left-front wheel bearing. I'm not super well versed in automotive technology, but shouldn't a wheel bearing make noise under all conditions, not just under load?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

linewar said:


> So the service writer at the VW dealer emails me yesterday and says that the tech "thinks" it's the left-front wheel bearing. I'm not super well versed in automotive technology, but shouldn't a wheel bearing make noise under all conditions, not just under load?


Not necessarily, especially due to the "load shift" toward a vehicle's specific corner (i.e. Front L or Front R) when turning.


----------



## linewar (Feb 6, 2012)

*Hilarious*

So the service writer tells me yesterday that changing the wheel bearing did not fix the grinding. He contacted VW, and they have dispatched a "field engineer" to come by the dealership "soon" and examine it.

Shoulda bought the Golf. . . . :banghead:


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

CV joint perhaps?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

linewar said:


> Shoulda bought the Golf. . .


You'd get the same front chassis and suspension.

Bill


----------



## JDB001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wheel bearings on a brand new car??? Sounds like a QA problem in Mexico. It is depressing. I have two Dubs both made in the Old country in 2009 with almost no problems.


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

noshine said:


> Just got a call back from the dealer about my wife's Launch Beetle. I took it in last week for a list of issues.
> 
> 1. Windows not rolling up after closing doors.
> 2. Passenger window switch fell back into the door card
> ...





ridgemanron said:


> Sinc VW has 'specialists' that handle ' individual specific tasks ', I'm sure you'll have to
> wait for three of them to address all three of your problem areas. If you're lucky they
> should arrive in Puebla no longer than 4 months apart (Jan., May, September) with your car
> being problem free sometime shortly thereafter . This will insure that the last of the three will
> be back in Germany in time for Oktoberfest.





Turbo Launch said:


> Do you have any info that might help my local dealer get a hold of the right person regarding the windows?


So just an update on the beetle after getting it back from the dealerfor the second time. They had the car for almost 10 hours to fix just the window issue while the vw "engineers" were there and 2 days later the windows are messing up again. Trying to schedule a time to get it back to the dealer.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

noshine said:


> So just an update on the beetle after getting it back from the dealerfor the second time. They had the car for almost 10 hours to fix just the window issue while the vw "engineers" were there and 2 days later the windows are messing up again. Trying to schedule a time to get it back to the dealer.


Sorry to hear you are still having window issues. I had my car in the shop two weeks ago for the window issue (second time). This time they replaced the regulator (that's what the tech told me), and thus far, knock on wood, the issue has NOT returned. However, that seems to be different than what some others have had their shops to do fix the issue.


----------



## linewar (Feb 6, 2012)

*Fixed!*

So after keeping my bug for a week, the dealership brought in a VW engineer who identified the problem and had it fixed in roughly 2 hours from diagnosis to repair. A power steering line was routed too close to the frame. Apparently, it was what was making the rubbing sound because it was vibrating against the frame. The way they explained it to me, it wouldn't vibrate just when turning, only under load, because the resistance against the pump is greater under load and would cause vibration. They re-routed the line, and no more sound when I turn.

I still miss the Golf, though. . . . :banghead:


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Nav for 2012*



MassimoMN said:


> Can you give me a few details on what it would take to install a NAV on my 2012 Launch?
> 
> What is the total cost?
> 
> Thanks!


Check out this site: http://stores.ebay.com/Concept-R-Electronics?_trksid=p4340.l2563
Be careful, there are a lot of "VW Nav,new"... but not OEM. I found several between eBay and Amazon.com. The best guys have warranties. Make sure it comes with everything you need. If you go through VW it is almost $3K (cost them about $1.5) not worth it...
Can do it under a grand, especially if you don't require a VW nav unit.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

*Locked In!*

You guys are going to love this one.
Twice now I have been temporarily locked IN my Beetle. :screwy: 
I turn off the engine, remove the key, go to open the door, and find it is still locked. The switch on the door will not over-ride it. I have to restart car, open door, then shut off. Definitely not good should an accident occur.
Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

That's odd. 

I was puzzled by this part in your post though: 



Steamboat said:


> ...remove the key...


Remove the key form where?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I had my fuel gauge issue fixed for a little bit, they replaced the fuel pump sensor...but now it's doing it again. Obviously something else...gonna wait awhile before taking it back because I know I'll just get blank stares. Not a huge issue, just doesn't allow me to fill up all the way


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

If I understand correctly, not all the new Beetles have the keyless ignition. I assume the ones that do not have the standard key and ignition switch in the steering column? I haven't seen one yet that did not have the keyless ignition, but my dealer tells me it is just an option.


----------



## kirk1015 (Jan 9, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> I had my fuel gauge issue fixed for a little bit, they replaced the fuel pump sensor...but now it's doing it again. Obviously something else...gonna wait awhile before taking it back because I know I'll just get blank stares. Not a huge issue, just doesn't allow me to fill up all the way


 
I was wondering if you had your fuel gauge fixed again. Mine just started doing it last night when I filled up. Still haven't gotten the registration for the car yet. So I will have to go to the dealer soon anyway. Though I've only had it two weeks, I live in New Jersey so I'm used to things taking forever when it come the DMV. Also, 
The dreaded window issue has also begun happening. Other then these two issues, I really like this car. It's fun to drive and IT IS an attention grabber.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My windows have started with the auto up problem. They go 1/4 of the way up, then back down. It seems to do it about every 10th time I put the window all the way down. I wonder if they can just turn off the auto-up feature.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

kirk1015 said:


> I was wondering if you had your fuel gauge fixed again. Mine just started doing it last night when I filled up. Still haven't gotten the registration for the car yet. So I will have to go to the dealer soon anyway. Though I've only had it two weeks, I live in New Jersey so I'm used to things taking forever when it come the DMV. Also,
> The dreaded window issue has also begun happening. Other then these two issues, I really like this car. It's fun to drive and IT IS an attention grabber.


 It seems to come and go. It worked right after that, then didn't, and (so far) it's been working...still having the window issue though. 

As for turning off the auto-up feature, it might be possible with a VAG-COM, but I'm not certain.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

katie78 said:


> My windows have started with the auto up problem. They go 1/4 of the way up, then back down. It seems to do it about every 10th time I put the window all the way down. I wonder if they can just turn off the auto-up feature.


 It happened for the first time today, and I did the same thing, and it seemed to reset it.... for now. 
When I got my car, I was told that it had that it had the new window "motor", so supposedly, I shouldn't be having this problem. :facepalm:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Got my 10k service done yesterday, waiting to see if the auto window problem is gone or not (so far so good *crosses fingers*) I was also told there was a recall for an ECU reflash...anyone know why? Good thing I never got that APR flash...haha


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Got my 10k service done yesterday, waiting to see if the auto window problem is gone or not (so far so good *crosses fingers*) I was also told there was a recall for an ECU reflash...anyone know why? Good thing I never got that APR flash...haha


 You are correct on the ECU flash. I declined it for now but will probably do it when the parts for my windows come in. 

APR will re-flash their programs back in for free. I believe that if you have the additional program to set back to stock it will reflect the current VW ECU flash.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> You are correct on the ECU flash. I declined it for now but will probably do it when the parts for my windows come in.
> 
> APR will re-flash their programs back in for free. I believe that if you have the additional program to set back to stock it will reflect the current VW ECU flash.


 First APR installer told me a month or two of waiting would be required before I could be 
flashed. Went to a second installer and they were able to remove my ECU, download the 
needed info for APR, forward it to them, and return my ECU to my car. Was told as soon as 
APR gets back to them, they will tell me to come in and complete the flash. Don't know why 
the first installer wasn't able to do the same procedure but it seems that to do it requires 
additional cost items that not all APR installers want to 'spring' for. Hoping I get the call to 
return soon.


----------



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

I had the window issue where the windows would not go up with my Beetle but it has since been fixed. it's funny though cause I had the same problem with my 98 beetle and I get a brand new beetle and have the same problem. Its like I am being haunted  LOL My fuel gauge also reads incorrectly at times after fill up.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Soo...I had taken it in for my 10k service a week or 2 ago and had them look at the window issue, they didn't say anything when I got the car back but it seemed to be fixed, until yesterday. The pinch protection always sends it back down twice, then the third time you have to hold the button down, normally until next time you start the car. But today, the auto feature still wasn't working. I also have been noticing I have to double-check to make sure the windows are all the way up, because when you open the door the windows go down a tiny bit. Lately, it hasn't been going back up when I close the door. So for about the 7th or 8th time now my car is in service. It's such a small issue, but I'm almost starting to get buyers remorse, it's just getting old. My 2010 Golf I traded in made in Germany had ZERO issues. Fix it already VW!!!!!!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

vDub, 

The windows are now a "known issue" and there is a TSB for it. VW has made the replacement parts available. Have your service guy look it up. 

Here's info taken from another thread: 

A C/S Drivers window does not respond to switch at times SOP 
Cause: F 

R 64540199 
417 WVW 0.10 
1 5CO-957-821 GEAR 

70591900 Front Door Trim Panel Remove and Reinstall 
417 WVW 0.40 

64541950 WINDOW MOTOR REIMOVE +REINSTALL 
417 WVW 0.10 

R 64531599 
417 WVW 0.40 

I printed that out and took it into my dealer who confirmed it and ordered the parts.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Steamboat said:


> You guys are going to love this one.
> Twice now I have been temporarily locked IN my Beetle. :screwy:
> I turn off the engine, remove the key, go to open the door, and find it is still locked. The switch on the door will not over-ride it. I have to restart car, open door, then shut off. Definitely not good should an accident occur.
> Anyone else with this problem?


 Your Bug has separation issues and needs psycho-therapy. :laugh:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

The fuel gauge sensor is annoying. It's on my list for my 30 day. So is the window issue. 
That said, I LOVE my car! Wouldn't trade him! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

They ordered the parts, so hopefully by Friday they'll have it and I'll see if that does anything. *crosses fingers*


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Just picked up my Beetle last night. Had the window on the passenger side go down after going up about 1/2 way or so. I hope the seals are just stiff. It goes in for tint next week, H&R springs when I can sneak them past the wife. Love the car, have to get used to the turbo lag, only 20 miles so it needs to get broken in. Silver on black/blue int. sun sound nav w/dsg. The flappy paddles are a joke.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Completely unsurprisingly to me at this point, my car is back in service for the umpteenth time. Same fuel issue again. They had already replaced the part and for the past month or two it was working fine, but now isn't showing "Full" when I fill up/try to top off. 

They also got the window regulator motors in and will replace those, so I'll see if that solves that issue too.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dealer just informed me that two customers complained about water getting into the 
spare-tire rear well area. Haven't heard that from anyone else.


----------



## St1300 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Noise above head liner*

I have a noise just behind and above were the passenger sits above the head liner, makes a rattling sound like a loose wire connecter, It's on a 2012 turbo beetle with sunroof, any one else have this noise???


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven't heard about the water issue. 
I have a S/S/N, and no noises for me. I have a little over 1000 miles already!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I've noticed a different issue related to the water one...if its recently rained (or you wash your car) and open the trunk, water gets on the rear seat. Is that happening to anyone else?

Also, my armrest isn't "locking" in place like it should and seems real loose and just hangs facing downward. If I put my weight on it, it makes a loud snapping noise and pops back up into place.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have had it with these windows. Now the damn thing won't go up 1/3 of the time when I close the door if I had the window all the way down previously and it does that won't auto up crap. I have to get in and out of the car, fighting with the window until finally it will close. Guess I can't wait anymore to take it in.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I have had it with these windows. Now the damn thing won't go up 1/3 of the time when I close the door if I had the window all the way down previously and it does that won't auto up crap. I have to get in and out of the car, fighting with the window until finally it will close. Guess I can't wait anymore to take it in.


My driver's side window only does that 'half-way up' before 'going back down' once in a week or
so but I can hear a rubbing sound when it heads upward and am going in to the service department tmorrow morning. If it is determined that the glass is coming in contact (rubbing) with something on
the side of the glass, I should know tomorrow. Clear silicone sprayed down into the 'well' area did
end the rubbing sound but only temporarily. Bill offered to get me a good price on a '144' Gross
supply of the silicone spray cans to get me through until winter but the fact he's got a family
member in the silicone business had me a bit uncomfortable with going this route.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

katie78 said:


> I have had it with these windows. Now the damn thing won't go up 1/3 of the time when I close the door if I had the window all the way down previously and it does that won't auto up crap. I have to get in and out of the car, fighting with the window until finally it will close. Guess I can't wait anymore to take it in.


1. Since the windows are frameless, can you open the door, roll them up, then close the door?
2. Where are you getting the car serviced in Cleveland? Years ago I stopped going to the closest dealer to me since they could never fix problems on the first visit. I now take my cars to another dealership who manages to fix the car the first time.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't want to jinx myself, but after getting the window regulators replaced, *SO FAR* It's working perfect...lol


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm taking it to the dealership that I bought the car at (was not in Cleveland). You cannot roll up the windows and close the door. The window won't go inside the weather striping that way.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I knew I forgot to tell them about something... the armrest! It does just kind of hang there.
The only way I can get it to stay is to release the parking BRAKE, then move it up to a specific position.... Oh well, maybe next time....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Went in for my service appointment at 7 A.M. and was out by 8:30 A.M.. They removed
the driver's side door panel and lubricated the window regulator. So far, so good, since 
my numerous attempts to get the 'pinch' regulator to falter have been thwarted by the
famous VW Lube......I guess.


----------



## kirk1015 (Jan 9, 2012)

*These darn windows....*

I picked up my registration today for my 2012 Bug. I'll have her a month on Monday.  Whlile I was there they did the compimentary check up on her. The issue with the window occured again rite before I got there and I left the window open with that slight gap that it has when opening the doors. I should also add that this was the second time I told them about this problem. The first time, the manager told me to reset the window with the switch, holding down for five seconds up and down. 

Before she went in I told the service manager about the window issue. An hour later, he comes into the waiting area and says I'm all ready. I get out to the car and see that the window is all the way up and the car is locked, as I would expect. Now on my part I didnt' check until I was home,:facepalm: but the darn window issue is still there. That tells me they didn't even look at it they have no clue what to do. What should my next move be. Should I just call VOA, or should I take it back and make them take the door apart and see what the problem is.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

kirk1015 said:


> I picked up my registration today for my 2012 Bug. I'll have her a month on Monday.  Whlile I was there they did the compimentary check up on her. The issue with the window occured again rite before I got there and I left the window open with that slight gap that it has when opening the doors. I should also add that this was the second time I told them about this problem. The first time, the manager told me to reset the window with the switch, holding down for five seconds up and down.
> 
> Before she went in I told the service manager about the window issue. An hour later, he comes into the waiting area and says I'm all ready. I get out to the car and see that the window is all the way up and the car is locked, as I would expect. Now on my part I didnt' check until I was home,:facepalm: but the darn window issue is still there. That tells me they didn't even look at it they have no clue what to do. What should my next move be. Should I just call VOA, or should I take it back and make them take the door apart and see what the problem is.


When I went into Bay Ridge Motors Service Dep't. in Brooklyn they removed the door panel
and lubricated the window regulator according to the documentation I was given. They may 
also have tightened up items in the inner door area but all I know is that the window is no 
longer showing the sensitivity issue it had before. It now continues to work properly.


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

There seems to be quite a lot of build quality issues on the 2012 Beetle then , such a shame when its such a nice looking car.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Question regarding 87/93 octane fuel...when I went in to get my fuel sensor fixed again, they drained my 93 out to replace the part and put 87 back in. I noticed on the way home it didn't have that punch it usually has and felt extremely sluggish. They were suppose to fill the entire tank back up but only filled it up just above the empty mark (inbetween empty and 1/4th) After I used that up completely I put 93 back in and the engine seems to work like normal. But I'm wondering will 87 actually hurt it? They were suppose to fill it back up so I was debating if it was worth having them do that or not...


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> But I'm wondering will 87 actually hurt it?


A lower octane fuel can have the tendency to ignite prematurely which is called knocking or detonation. This can cause many different issues as your pistons and valves will not be at the right positions for the proper engine rotation.

Personally I can't believe that they put 87 back into it when the manual specifically states to use Premium.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

plex03 said:


> A lower octane fuel can have the tendency to ignite prematurely which is called knocking or detonation. This can cause many different issues as your pistons and valves will not be at the right positions for the proper engine rotation.
> 
> Personally I can't believe that they put 87 back into it when the manual specifically states to use Premium.


They actually put 87 in all of the cars. Not sure if this is every dealership or not, but mine only has 87 gas on-site. I asked if they could somehow fill it back up with 93 and they said no


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually use 89, but have used 91 and 87 in all 4 of my Beetles.
I asked my dealer what they recommend, and they said 87. I have never had any knocking.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Moody, 

Do you have 2.5 or a Turbo? 

I know with the Turbo's it specifically states to use Premium fuel but I can't speak to the 2.5 as I don't have one. 

That being said, if yours is a Turbo and they're telling you to use 87 they should be punched in the face.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Moody,
> 
> Do you have 2.5 or a Turbo?
> 
> ...


I believe 'Moody' opted for the 2.5 and not the turbo.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you guys are having so many issues with the 2012 Beetle. Other than the windows issue (which has since been resolved) I really haven't had any issues w/the car. This is the 3rd new generation Beetle I have purchased ('98, '06, 2012). The '06 also had window issues. 

Also, I have not had any issues with the wind noise. Do you think this could be a Launch Edition or Turbo thing?


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

My issues are all minor. The plastic over the instrument panel is still squeaking. A piece of paper shoved in the corner fixed that until I can give up my car for a day for them to also fix the windows. The screen for the sunroof is also stuck in the open position. The fabric is caught up on the track and won't slide. I'd take this minor crap over having something majorly wrong with the actual running/driving of the car.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

katie78 said:


> My issues are all minor. The plastic over the instrument panel is still squeaking. A piece of paper shoved in the corner fixed that until I can give up my car for a day for them to also fix the windows. The screen for the sunroof is also stuck in the open position. The fabric is caught up on the track and won't slide. I'd take this minor crap over having something majorly wrong with the actual running/driving of the car.


 That's the spirit.


----------



## MikeMcB (May 28, 2012)

*Multiple issues after only 3 days of ownership*

I picked my car up last Saturday and started having the window issue on the drive home. (For katie78, I've found that if I raise the window without engaging one-touch, and if I actually stop pulling myself after I've raised it a couple of inches (as opposed to waiting for the window to hiccup on its own), I'm able to get the window up in increments almost all of the time.) The next day an awful rattle in the back hatch started, then a rattle in the front end when I went over bumps, and finally the thing where the windows don't close when you exit the car and close the door. The next day I couldn't get my rear hatch opened even though I heard the mechanism unlatch when I used the fob, and then I couldn't lock the car for several tries and the horn stopped sounding when I finally did. 

The dealer ordered the part for the drivers window craziness and told me that the issues I was having with the windows, the locking, the rear hatch latching, and the rear rattle were all due to the back hatch not being completely closed. I had been closing it, but they told me I had to really close it hard. If it's true it's an obvious quirk, but at least it resolved those issues. 

The noise in the front end is still outstanding. It's also the most troublesome issue to me. Hopefully we can get it fixed. I'll post when we do.


----------



## MikeMcB (May 28, 2012)

*Forgot!*

I'm also having an issue similar to others' with the gas gauge. Though I can fill up it goes to 1/16th tank very quickly. I'm just keeping an eye on it for now (have only put gas in once). I think one thing to consider is that the gas gauge is huge (which I love) so the needle moves noticeably when the gauge is down 1/16th tank or even less. Considering that the tank is only 14.5 gallons you would see the gauge move after a very few miles. I know some people are experiencing an inability to fill up at all so this doesn't apply to everyone, but I thought it was worth putting out there. 

My gas mileage seems to be pretty dismal. Tracking it since my last fill-up. 

All that said I truly dig this car. I like it more every day.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

> locking, the rear hatch latching, and the rear rattle were all due to the back hatch not being completely closed. I had been closing it, but they told me I had to really close it hard. If it's true it's an obvious quirk, but at least it resolved those issues.


 Hi Mike, 
I just wanted to give another data point, and maybe it is just our cars and not all, but I was also having an issue with the locking. I was confused, because I've never had a vehicle with remote entry / remote locks / alarm before, but I noticed that sometimes it would beep when I locked it remotely, and sometimes not. Turns out it was because it thought the hatch was not closed completely. And indeed, it wasn't really, it was closed enough not to open, but there was play in it. If I am sure to close it hard, then there is no play in the hatch, and the car recognizes it as being completely closed. I just went and experimented with this. It is definitely possible to close the hatch enough that it seems closed, and won't open, but is not _completely_ closed. If the light in the trunk does not go off as soon as the hatch is closed, then it is not completely closed, and will not beep when locked. I do wonder too, if this is the source of some peoples' rattles. If this starts to be a pain, or if it gets worse (ie needs ever increasing amounts of force to close fully), then I will bring it to the dealers' attention. Otherwise, I plan on just trying to be mindful of completely closing the hatch. 

I have experienced twice the window issue. For the moment, I'm ok with it, but if it happens more often, I will take it to the dealer for that too. Or maybe I will mention it to them when I have my courtesy check next month (only had the car 2 weeks). 

Despite having some concerns (this is my virst VW), I really dig the car so far! It handles quite nicely, and has good pep when you want it. Also, I got ~31 mpg on my first tank, which I'm pretty pleased with, though I think I can do better. It is so difficult not to step on the gas, knowing that turbo is there...  

GTarr


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't hear that loud 'flashing' response when locking, it could be the doors, the 
outer gas cap area cover, or the rear hatch. Make sure all are checked if you don't get 
get the loud 'flashing' response when activating the lock button on your key module.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Closing Your Beetle's Trunk*

Most people do not know how to correctly close the rear trunk lid in a new generation Beetle. Stand directly behind the trunk. There is a recess on the inside of the lower edge of the door. Place your fingers in the recess (fingers are toward you in a somewhat cup shape, gripping the edge of the recess with your fingertips). With a swift motion while still gripping the recess, bring your hand (and trunk lid) downward. As you get about half-way down, pull your hand out of the way and toward yourself. The momentum will continue the close motion and lock the trunk. This is explained (no so well) on page 46 of the Owner's Manual. 

Pushing the trunk lid with your hands on the outside is not so good and gets fingerprints all over the trunk. Also never grasp the edge of the trunk lid with your hand. I had a friend who smashed his finger that way.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've found that when the window starts acting up to hit the down button and hold it after it first goes it only 1/4 of the way. It seems to reset the window and it will go all the way up.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I've found that when the window starts acting up to hit the down button and hold it after it first goes it only 1/4 of the way. It seems to reset the window and it will go all the way up.


I was told the reset is activated by holding the 'up' button down and then when the window
reaches full elevation, to hold it there for 3 - 5 seconds and the window will begin acting
properly again. I found it works.....but after a week or so, the problem returns.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

MikeMcB said:


> I'm also having an issue similar to others' with the gas gauge. Though I can fill up it goes to 1/16th tank very quickly. I'm just keeping an eye on it for now (have only put gas in once). I think one thing to consider is that the gas gauge is huge (which I love) so the needle moves noticeably when the gauge is down 1/16th tank or even less. Considering that the tank is only 14.5 gallons you would see the gauge move after a very few miles. I know some people are experiencing an inability to fill up at all so this doesn't apply to everyone, but I thought it was worth putting out there.
> 
> My gas mileage seems to be pretty dismal. Tracking it since my last fill-up.
> 
> All that said I truly dig this car. I like it more every day.


I've had the same issue with the fuel gauge- but not every time. I've filled up 5 times, and 3 0f 5 times it happened. 
My mileage is similar to my '09 NB.
I truly DIG this car! Quirks and all!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Moody,
> 
> Do you have 2.5 or a Turbo?
> 
> ...


You're right, Ron. 2.5. I rarely used 87, still had no knocking.


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

noshine said:


> So just an update on the beetle after getting it back from the dealerfor the second time. They had the car for almost 10 hours to fix just the window issue while the vw "engineers" were there and 2 days later the windows are messing up again. Trying to schedule a time to get it back to the dealer.


I have been dealing with VW reguarding the windows. We have had the car at the dealer 6 times in 6 months. 3 times with in 1 month they replaced the "faulty gears" and the replaced the "faulty motors" and it was great for a week. Got a call from my wife today the windows are acting up again.... We have started the process for the lemon law. 

Also we have been having paint chipping where the bumpers meet the fenders. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## GTIgina (Sep 23, 2004)

we got our candy white turbo luanch edition from automax in killeen and have taken it in 2 times now for the AC kicking off ,,the front bumper was misaligned and had to get it refitted and repainted, our passenger side seat the adjuster keeps sliping so when you sit inside the seat leans back by itself, also the passenger side seat is a pain in the ass to flip forward and then push back it gets stuck on the track, we also had the bad rattling going on in the rear hatch they added foam to it, a few weeks ago we heard whining high pitch ferquency sound coming from under the hood but they couldnt figure it out said they reset the computer , got about 13k miles on it after my little road trip here i just did , and it was hell days driving back thru arkansas and texas no AC at all it just would not kick on ;( , car goes back to the shop on friday to get the rood repainted the clear coated is completely peeling up in the rain trays of the roof ;(


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

noshine said:


> I have been dealing with VW reguarding the windows. We have had the car at the dealer 6 times in 6 months. 3 times with in 1 month they replaced the "faulty gears" and the replaced the "faulty motors" and it was great for a week. Got a call from my wife today the windows are acting up again.... We have started the process for the lemon law.
> 
> Also we have been having paint chipping where the bumpers meet the fenders. Anybody else having this problem?


The last time they replaced the regulators it seemed to work, but very rarely now the driver-side window acts up on the first try, but works on the second (the 'Auto' use to just give out)

I haven't seen any paint chipping on the fenders but I'll be keeping an eye out now. 

VW really needs to do a recall on all Beetles and fix all these same issues everyone here is experiencing.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> The last time they replaced the regulators it seemed to work, but very rarely now the driver-side window acts up on the first try, but works on the second (the 'Auto' use to just give out)


Just this week I've started experiencing the exact same thing. I really thought that the issue was fixed and while this is not nearly as aggravating as it was prior to the repair, I have a feeling that it's just going to keep getting worse. 

One thing I have noticed is that the glass used for the doors both have dips in them. The drivers side is worse and I wonder if that's part of the problem. I have to look at the glass standing at the rear fenders to notice it but the "waves" are definitely there.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Just this week I've started experiencing the exact same thing. I really thought that the issue was fixed and while this is not nearly as aggravating as it was prior to the repair, I have a feeling that it's just going to keep getting worse.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that the glass used for the doors both have dips in them. The drivers side is worse and I wonder if that's part of the problem. I have to look at the glass standing at the rear fenders to notice it but the "waves" are definitely there.


Plex - Haven't got the call that my 2 gear guides are in but today, for the first time in a few
weeks, the driver's window did the 'upzy-downzy' once. A few weeks ago I accidently sent
the windows into manual mode on both sides and am wondering if the pinch regulator feature
might be better off removed? You would then have to hold the buttons until the full up or down
'run' was completed. I guess I could live with the occasional 'upzy downzy' but wouldn't want
to fear that it might become a rampant, uncontrollable event.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Very loud tiking noise in multiple locations after driving. I am used to this noise, a lot of Fords and Chevys make it after driving. My question is, Is this normal? Is it just the metal cooling off? Why does it do this even after a 3 mile relaxed drive?


----------



## GTIgina (Sep 23, 2004)

Posting here as well, but the beetle has been in the shop since the 8th of this month for the AC issue and they still havent figured it out, they called the hubby and told him they have to do a overlay basically putting in a wire to the harness to see if this solves the issue, pretty strange in my opinion ;(


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

GTIgina said:


> Posting here as well, but the beetle has been in the shop since the 8th of this month for the AC issue and they still havent figured it out, they called the hubby and told him they have to do a overlay basically putting in a wire to the harness to see if this solves the issue, pretty strange in my opinion ;(


 I'd call VWoA and ask if they can float you a payment. They are normally really good at giving Visa gift cards or making a car payment. 

Update: 

Passenger mirror glass shattered (Half my fault), drivers window is still acting up after two fixes (On backorder list for all new parts), drivers side window switch trim replaced, and I have adhesive on the trim above the speedo.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone with* paint peeling *where bumper covers meet fender panels?, looks like they painted bumper covers mounted on car


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*YES*



JR Martinez said:


> Anyone with* paint peeling *where bumper covers meet fender panels?, looks like they painted bumper covers mounted on car


 Take it back to dealer and they will repaint the bumper, one white turbo launch edition I know of had the front bumper repainted. 




KNEWBUG


----------



## MrsDave (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 2012 red turbo that had the paint peeling, it has been at the dealer for 4 weeks today. They are now waiting on the part to fix the window. Also on my first road trip from Illinois to Colorado had to have the throttle body harness replaced. Two dealerships in Colorado and two wasted vacation days. I've owned the car 5 months and more than one of those months it has been in the shop. Really disappointed in the quality of the car.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

MrsDave said:


> I have a 2012 red turbo that had the paint peeling, it has been at the dealer for 4 weeks today. They are now waiting on the part to fix the window. Also on my first road trip from Illinois to Colorado had to have the throttle body harness replaced. Two dealerships in Colorado and two wasted vacation days. I've owned the car 5 months and more than one of those months it has been in the shop. Really disappointed in the quality of the car.


 Call VWoA 

Also http://www.carlemon.com/


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

MrsDave said:


> I have a 2012 red turbo that had the paint peeling, it has been at the dealer for 4 weeks today. They are now waiting on the part to fix the window. Also on my first road trip from Illinois to Colorado had to have the throttle body harness replaced. Two dealerships in Colorado and two wasted vacation days. I've owned the car 5 months and more than one of those months it has been in the shop. Really disappointed in the quality of the car.


VW bought our beetle back last week. We had been having very simular issues and I kept on them to get stuff fixed and when they said they didn't know why the gears and motors didn't fix my windows, and they had no idea what else to do. I told them I was done. So we went and bought a 2012 Jetta Sportwagon TDI and we love it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I've been suffering through the windows issue just because I do like the car a lot and I'm sure they'll eventually fix it. The last two days I tried something that I used to have to do on my ex's Nissan. I just hold the button up for one full second and then let go. Works every time, at least for the last two days, where as before my window would hardly ever work. Just thought it might be a decent tip for anyone who is frustrated with it.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

noshine said:


> VW bought our beetle back last week. We had been having very simular issues and I kept on them to get stuff fixed and when they said they didn't know why the gears and motors didn't fix my windows, and they had no idea what else to do. I told them I was done. So we went and bought a 2012 Jetta Sportwagon TDI and we love it!


VWoA bought it back, or the dealership? How long did the process take?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So I've been suffering through the windows issue just because I do like the car a lot and I'm sure they'll eventually fix it.


In my mind the window issue is a minor one, (annoying) but minor. I have had my gears/motors replaced and that seemed to correct the problem for the most part. On occasion it still has issues, but expect over time it will correct itself as it breaks-in. Had the exact same issue w/my 2006 New Beetle and it eventually corrected itself. 

Though I can live with this minor annoyance, that is really my only complaint w/the car. I love it! If I had to deal with paint peeling/all of the noises I hear reported/other mechanical issues, I would consider returning it. I can not conclude all of the 2012 Beetles are a POS, but I feel for those who are experiencing so many issues with a car they should be enjoying. 

It looks like VW needs to work on their quality control.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

We should log the issues plaguing the cars by build date to see if there are any trends or to figure out if maybe VW made silent tweaks/fixes.

Mine was built 4/12, and so far all I've noticed are the various window issues.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

noshine said:


> VW bought our beetle back last week. We had been having very simular issues and I kept on them to get stuff fixed and when they said they didn't know why the gears and motors didn't fix my windows, and they had no idea what else to do. I told them I was done. So we went and bought a 2012 Jetta Sportwagon TDI and we love it!


This is my goal as well.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Two contributions to previous posts:

1. The 2.5 runs just fine on 87 octane, and running premium has no benefit to this engine. The 2.0 Turbo is designed to run on 91 octane or higher. It will run on 87 without causing damage to the car, as the variable timing will retard the spark. The detriment here is poor performance and reduced efficiency. If you put 87 in to save money, you're getting fewer mpg and therefor spending as much, if not more in fuel costs over time.

2. The clicking sounds you hear when the car is off after a drive is the hot metal bits cooling rapidly. All internal combustion engines will make these sounds, particularly from the exhaust, radiator, and brake areas, as they are the hottest. Totally normal. The metal is simply contracting as it cools, clicking and pinging as it changes shape.

As for issues with the Beetle, I've got the upsy-downzy windows and a bad door speaker. No big deal, IMO. If this is your first VW, get used to quirky little issues, knowing that VW will take good care of you if you're patient and communicate with them about the problems you're having.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They offered me the two car payments for my window issue today. Figured I'd take it since i love the car. Plus once they get it figured out it'll get fixed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> They offered me the two car payments for my window issue today. Figured I'd take it since i love the car. Plus once they get it figured out it'll get fixed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It would be nice if they extended that offer to any all who have contacted VWoA Customer Care regarding the issue.


----------



## dav1d (Mar 27, 2011)

I sat in the backseat of one at the dealership and as I was getting out of the car I pulled on the leather strap and it ripped off. I only weigh 145# and I wasn't pulling hard


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sonic_va said:


> It would be nice if they extended that offer to any all who have contacted VWoA Customer Care regarding the issue.


Did you request any sort of compensation for the issue? If you don't ask they aren't going to just offer it up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Did you request any sort of compensation for the issue? If you don't ask they aren't going to just offer it up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Well, I was trying to get them to swap cars, so yes? LOL


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sonic_va said:


> Well, I was trying to get them to swap cars, so yes? LOL


lol, yea see I just straight up asked for "compensation" because I want to keep the car. So maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> Well, I was trying to get them to swap cars, so yes? LOL


I need to push this as well. 

Two car payments or was it a monetary amount? 

My payments are low.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> I need to push this as well.
> 
> Two car payments or was it a monetary amount?
> 
> My payments are low.


It was two car payments, either put on the end of the loan, or they send you a check for them.


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

We dealt with VW customer care for almost 3 months. We had more than just window issues. After 8 trips to the dealer with no idea of how to fix it we asked what was next. About two weeks later the completed the offer to buy back the car.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

PPD3195 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Just picked my car up from service as they had it all day working on a laundry list of little things. A few points I thought you all might want to know.
> 
> ...


Fast forward to July 14, 2012 and still no fix for the window problem. I contacted Volkswagen Customer Care to see if they were aware of the window problem and they said they are woking on a solution and hope to have it soon. In the meantime, they offered to make my first months car payment which I graciously accepted.


----------



## MorboX (Oct 7, 2011)

PPD3195 said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> 
> Back passenger seat - Mine is hit or miss on if it will fold down at any given time. He tried the other one on the lot and it did the exact same thing. He's waiting to hear back from VW on that one.


I know this is an old thread but I didn't see any newer references to problems with the back seat folding down. I have a 2 week old 2013 TDI and this morning the driver side back seat would not fold down.

Anybody else with this problem? How was it fixed? The car is going to the dealer later this week but I would like to know what to expect. TIA


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I too had an issue where the passenger side would never fold down but the driver side always would. So I mentioned it to the dealer and after they inspected it told me they had to order parts which came in just a few days. They replaced it within 2 hours or so. 

It's been several months since this repair was performed and the seat has operated flawlessly since. I usually have to flip the seats down a few times a week so it's gotten plenty of trial. 

I don't remember exactly what parts but I would recommend just scheduling an appt at your dealer of choice and allow them to resolve it. What fixed mine may not fix yours anyways...


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

*janerene*

I have a 2102 VW Beetle Base Model (automatic). They have replaced the fuel tank 1 time. The fuel sensor has just gone out for the 4th time. I have had the car 3 1/2 years and a little over 18,500 miles. I fill the tank up the needle goes to full and drops back down. The dealer has replaced the sensor again. I drove a week and filled up - the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

janerene said:


> I have a 2102 VW Beetle Base Model (automatic). They have replaced the fuel tank 1 time. The fuel sensor has just gone out for the 4th time. I have had the car 3 1/2 years and a little over 18,500 miles. I fill the tank up the needle goes to full and drops back down. The dealer has replaced the sensor again. I drove a week and filled up - the same thing. Any ideas?


Sorry to hear you are having so many issues. I have had my Beetle 2.5L since 2011, have over $65K miles on it, and have had very little wrong with it (mostly the windows and windshield issue). When you say "drops back down" do you mean to empty, or just a little less than full?


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

the beet said:


> Sorry to hear you are having so many issues. I have had my Beetle 2.5L since 2011, have over $65K miles on it, and have had very little wrong with it (mostly the windows and windshield issue). When you say "drops back down" do you mean to empty, or just a little less than full?


The needle goes all the way to full then drops down to the first line. I drive about 7 miles the needle starts to move back up. I drive 10 miles and it is on full. The new sensor worked for about 2 weeks and then it did the same thing - drops back down then slowly moves back up. All 4 sensors have done the same thing. I had the car about a week when the sensor went out and they replaced it. Now it has been replaced 3 times and it is doing it again. I had the window issues fixed.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

janerene said:


> The needle goes all the way to full then drops down to the first line. I drive about 7 miles the needle starts to move back up. I drive 10 miles and it is on full. The new sensor worked for about 2 weeks and then it did the same thing - drops back down then slowly moves back up. All 4 sensors have done the same thing. I had the car about a week when the sensor went out and they replaced it. Now it has been replaced 3 times and it is doing it again. I had the window issues fixed.


Are you saying that it moved down slightly (1 mark or less) or the last mark before empty?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

My Beetle Turbo has the same fuel gauge needle issue. Most times it doesn't do it for me, but on occasion it does. I just live with it even tho I know it shouldn't do it. I know for a fact that the tank is full and it'll correct itself sooner or later or I'll just burn through the gas until it's the same level the gauge reads. Is it annoying that a brand new car does it? Yes. Is it a deal breaker for me? No.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And on mine, the oil temp loses signal. I'll be driving along and both the gauge in the pod and the temp in the dash will drop. The gauge needle drops to 0 and the dash shows ---. Then I'll hit a bump or something and both return to the correct temp again. Appears to happen more when it's raining or damp outside. Was going to mention it to the dealer at the first service/oil change (which is coming up). Some connector somewhere is prolly loose or a bad ground?

Never noticed the fuel gauge doing anything strange on mine tho.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

^^ that's odd ^^ 
definitely say something to your dealer/service tech.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

If the answer to my question was "that the needle is slightly less than full when filled until the fuel shuts off", I too experienced this issue, but didn't bother me all that much, though it was not consistent with my two previous Beetle models ('98 and -06). What I found was that upon filling the tank past the shut-off somehow corrected the problem.


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had my car 2 1/2 years, not 3 1/2 years. Still with 18,500 miles on it.The last time I took the car in I had a quarter of a tank of gas and he adjusted something. I drove it over and week and filled it up. The gauge does the same thing as before. It has done this the whole time I have had the car. My other 12 beetle did the same thing. I am really aggravated. The VW dealer does not want us to overfill the tank. There has to be a fix for this.


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

janerene said:


> I have had my car 2 1/2 years, not 3 1/2 years. Still with 18,500 miles on it. The last time I took the car in I had a quarter of a tank of gas and he adjusted something. I drove it over and week and filled it up. The gauge does the same thing as before. It has done this the whole time I have had the car. My other 12 beetle did the same thing. I am really aggravated. The VW dealer does not want us to overfill the tank. There has to be a fix for this.


I went back to the dealer this morning. The mechanic and I went to the gas station. I filled the tank. Same thing. The fuel gauge registers as full, then drops. He said it is a software issue. Maybe that will fix this problem.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

janerene said:


> I went back to the dealer this morning. The mechanic and I went to the gas station. I filled the tank. Same thing. The fuel gauge registers as full, then drops. He said it is a software issue. Maybe that will fix this problem.


Why does this gas gauge issue have to appear in two threads? Not worthy...


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

the beet said:


> Why does this gas gauge issue have to appear in two threads? Not worthy...


There is no reason to be nasty. If you don't like it don't read it. This appears to be a software issue. They updated the bios and I still have the same problem.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

janerene said:


> There is no reason to be nasty. If you don't like it don't read it. This appears to be a software issue. They updated the bios and I still have the same problem.


Response was Not worthy... :thumbdown:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I think beet's response was to point out that it would be better for everyone if this issue was in a single thread. That way, it would be easier to follow and easier to find if someone has this issue and came here to research it. To say nothing of the server space two threads are wasting versus having it all in one thread. 

I didn't find the response "nasty" at all. It actually makes a lot of sense if given some thought.


----------



## janerene (Aug 27, 2013)

FYI my power clicked off is why there are two threads. No reason to be nasty - either one of you. Then why did you bother to comment? Wasted a thread.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you can't understand what is being asked of you and you can't follow the simple instructions which is everyone's best interest why don't you find a different forum to search for advice? No one is being nasty. Stop being overly sensitive. Back to the original discussion...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Could everyone lighten up a bit please? There's a wonderful two sentences you can use: "Sorry, I didn't quite understand (insert misunderstanding here). Can you clarify what you are asking?"


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So i had my first issue with the beetle, that wasn't related to anything i did haha. So the Light in the Door Panel that surrounds the speaker had some breaks in it. Took it to The Dealership and they are replacing it under warranty but they explained to me the door panel is one piece and the fiber optics are damaged and they are part of the door. No biggie just order the panel right? Wrong....that top piece of the door that is sometimes colored to the car or on the Turbo's is black comes primed and is painted to match the interior...Odd right? So the supplier has to paint it and then send the panel what a pain in the ass!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Problems? You wanna talk problems? Here's one for the books...

Bought my '14 R-Line/Sun&Sound April 1st. The end of May (Memorial Day weekend) my sunroof messed up and wouldn't close. "No biggie", right? I had left it open the day before when I put it the garage. It was now 4AM and my wife and I we're leaving to go to the airport for my daughters wedding in Seattle. It was pouring rain...

So we moved everything to her car. We got back from the wedding and two weeks later the dealer had the parts. It then took them ANOTHER 2 1/2 weeks to replace the ENTIRE roof. Both the sunroof glass and the frame had to be replaced - at a body shop. And it's been fine ever since. 

Fast forward to two weeks ago. I take it in for its first checkup/oil change at 10K miles. The dealer tells me it's under the Audi recall for the shattering sunroof glass and the glass part of the sunroof (just the part that moves, not the frame around it) has to be replaced - again. Seems the glass they replaced it with back in June is part of this new recall that was issued AFTER they replaced it in June. 

It goes back in Wednesday (in two days). The good news is the glass is a simple job (haha, time will tell). It's only scheduled for half an hour of labor... 

Amazingly, I don't blame the dealer. It's not their fault. Nor VW. The first time was a fluke that shouldn't have happened. They gave me a loaner and it was fixed. This second time they are admitting to the problem. So while it's a PITA, at least they are taking care of it!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, I got the sunroof glass replaced again. It was only about an hour including the overall inspection/checks and a wash. Had a nice chat with the dealer that worked so hard to find my bug for me. He's a great guy and I even got a free vintage cap out of the deal. Not a bad day overall.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

GZB said:


> Well, I got the sunroof glass replaced again. It was only about an hour including the overall inspection/checks and a wash. Had a nice chat with the dealer that worked so hard to find my bug for me. He's a great guy and I even got a free vintage cap out of the deal. Not a bad day overall.


:thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Vwguy026 said:


> So i had my first issue with the beetle, that wasn't related to anything i did haha. So the Light in the Door Panel that surrounds the speaker had some breaks in it. Took it to The Dealership and they are replacing it under warranty but they explained to me the door panel is one piece and the fiber optics are damaged and they are part of the door. No biggie just order the panel right? Wrong....that top piece of the door that is sometimes colored to the car or on the Turbo's is black comes primed and is painted to match the interior...Odd right? So the supplier has to paint it and then send the panel what a pain in the ass!



Just got a Call from the Dealer, The Door Panel is 4-6 Weeks until it arrives... that sucks. Good Thing its not anything crucial...


----------

